

Ask HN: Surface Pro for web development? - mlschmitt23

Wondering if anyone is using a Surface Pro essentially as a laptop replacement for web development - and, if so, what their impressions are? (My needs are primarily Python, Django, JS. I currently use a MacBook but it&#x27;s starting to act up and I fear the end is nigh.) Any thoughts?
======
phaus
The Haswell Macbook Air is more functional and a much better value at the
moment. Another benefit is that you are already accustomed to working with
OSX.

The Surface is allegedly more convenient because it's smaller than a laptop,
but in reality it's not convenient at all because you have to find a table in
order to be productive with it.

If I were going to purchase a Windows 8 tablet as a laptop replacement, I
would definitely go with the Lenovo Helix. Unfortunately, it's overpriced and
has crappy battery life, like all Windows 8 tablets.

IMO, you'd still be far better off getting the new Air.

EDIT: Another option for a Windows machine would be the recently released Sony
Vaio Duo 13. It's got a Haswell processor, a really nice 1080p IPS panel and
reviews state that the battery lasts for 10 hours. It's more expensive than
the Surface Pro, but it's also a much better machine.

~~~
mlschmitt23
Thanks for the thoughts and suggestions! I'll definitely check those other
Win8 options out.

I may just end up waiting on all this to see if Microsoft updates the Surface
line with Haswells. Perhaps they'll also address the kick-stand issue. Though
with their recent financials maybe the Surface line isn't going to get
refreshed?

EDIT: Should also mention I'm right there with you on MBA being the best
value. The Surface's main appeal to me is its tablet form factor - I like
tablets and have lots of fun using iPads, but an iPad just can't replace a
laptop for me and the last thing I need in my life is another device! 2-in-1
would be great.

~~~
phaus
If your heart is set on a 2-in-1, here's some info on the convertibles I
suggested.

This is the Helix. It was very close to being a perfect device, but it's held
back by a 4-hour battery life. I'm hoping that Lenovo releases a Haswell
version, but it might be a while because this one just came out.

[http://www.mobiletechreview.com/notebooks/Lenovo-ThinkPad-
He...](http://www.mobiletechreview.com/notebooks/Lenovo-ThinkPad-Helix.htm)

If the current version suits your needs, google "Lenovo Barnes and Noble
Gold", you should be able to get a decent discount.

Here's the brand new Sony Vaio Duo 13. It's a slider, but if that doesn't
bother you it's probably the best option for a 2-in-1. The only downside is
that the keyboard is only average.

[http://www.mobiletechreview.com/notebooks/Sony-Vaio-
Duo-13.h...](http://www.mobiletechreview.com/notebooks/Sony-Vaio-Duo-13.htm)

------
dangrossman
I sometimes work on the SP, but only on a desk connected to a second monitor
and mouse. There it's basically just like a desktop tower.

[http://www.dangrossman.info/2013/07/14/summer-
workspace/](http://www.dangrossman.info/2013/07/14/summer-workspace/)

On its own, the kickstand and not-quite-rigid keyboards make it a pretty
subpar laptop for actually coding on a lap.

I have it mostly so I can throw it in my car whenever I leave and know that if
a server goes down, or some other issue comes up, I can handle it wherever I
am -- it's a full computer but more portable than a laptop. I don't feel the
need to carry a backpack or big bag to haul it around in, and I get ~5.5 hours
of battery writing code so I don't carry the cord either.

~~~
mlschmitt23
Interesting, thanks for your thoughts! Your "throw in in my car" example is
close to what I would mainly use it for (like bringing on vacations for
emergencies).

Do you find yourself using the SP as a tablet much for non-work stuff, like
browsing the web on the couch or whatnot?

~~~
dangrossman
Yeah, more often than working on it. It's also a pretty good e-reader with the
Kindle app, even outside in sunlight.

------
justinlloyd
I have a Surface Pro (128GB) with a bunch of development tools installed on
it, and I use an MB Air for development too. I will take the Air over the
Surface any day of the week. With the Air I get: better keyboard, better
battery life, snappier response, better screen, more storage, more RAM, and
for some reason the Surface is "unbalanced" and feels like a brick when you
pick it up. The Surface is less convenient to use, you cannot prop it up on
your lap, you cannot prop it up on your stomach and lay in bed. One other
distinct note in the Air's favour, and this is a huge personal preference, it
isn't running Windows 8.

~~~
mlschmitt23
Ha! Yes, I would need time to adjust to Windows 8. It seems like it could be
great, but I'm so used to OS X. It's a little daunting. I appreciate your
thoughts, thanks for sharing!

I think for now I'm going to wait and see - The Verge seems to think SP's
latest price cuts mean new models this fall. If Microsoft addresses the pain
points of SP, I'll take another look. Otherwise it's MBA for me!

------
yulaow
It depends. You have to consider that:

\- if you want to use it over tables or plain surface is ok, but if you want
to use it also on your legs, in train, or whenever you have not a table, it is
really problematic. The fixed angle of the support make almost impossible to
use it in most of the situation in which a normal laptop is ok

\- the screen is around 11'. I don't know if your macbook is of the same size
but i would never program in anything < of 13'. That is however a personal
thought

\- surface pro has a low battery compared to the macbook (almost 3.5 hours)
and it has some heat problems

~~~
mlschmitt23
Thanks for the tips. The support stand angle issue may be a deal-breaker, as
is battery life (compared to a Haswell MacBook Air alternative, not my current
MacBook which averages 2 hours).

